# Hotline/KDX Alternatives?



## raidz (Feb 19, 2014)

So I have a feeling a lot of the younger people around will have no idea what I am talking about.

Does anyone know of alternatives to KDX and Hotline these days (must be multi-platform, not OSX specific). I just had some nostalgia kick in and was wondering if there have been any successors after development stopped on KDX and Haxial's death many years ago. I miss the days of those close-nit communities before social networking and torrents came around.

For those wonder what I am talking about:

Hotline: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hotline_Communications

KDX: http://www.applefritter.com/node/15286

There are downloads to the server/tracker/clients of both here: http://www.preterhuman.net/gethotlinekdx.php but they obviously haven't been maintained for 10+ years (besides the open-source alternatives/ports for hotline, which kind of suck imo).


----------



## Francisco (Feb 19, 2014)

OH MAN HOTLINE.

The true origins of 'Delta Anime'.

No, I don't know of any alternatives. When the main company went tits up I swapped to KDX but soon after that

went onwards to build DAIRC.

Francisco


----------



## raindog308 (Feb 19, 2014)

Interesting...I ran a Telegard site back in the late 80s


----------

